# Legendary Status



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Frank Zane Still Going Strong at 65 By Joe Pietaro, MuscleSport Mag In the sport of bodybuilding, champions have come and go at a steady pace over the years. To sustain a lengthy career is quite an accomplishment in any form of athletics, and to be a top competitor in a period of time that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

